# Climber treestands



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i have read the 2008 rules on this subject of treestands however, it's vauge on the subject of a climber. WHAT MY QUESTION IS: if i am in my climber and take it down and out of the woods with me everytime i leave, do i still need to put my name and address on it ? i understand the reasoning behind having all the info on them if they are left unattended.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Logic would tell me nope, not needed.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

This is that grey area of the law. I would put the label on it to be safe. Why open yourself up to being questioned.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> This is that grey area of the law. I would put the label on it to be safe. Why open yourself up to being questioned.


I AGREE it's a gray area. as so far, as being questioned i don't mind that. what i do mind is breaking the law. i just figured i would get an answer from one of the MANY C.O.'S who frequent this site, and believe me they do !!!! as i have stated before i would rather error on the side of the C.O.'S and go from there. but anyhow come monday i'll give the law division a call for their direct answer,name,rrank,ie..... just for the record.:coolgleam


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> This is that grey area of the law. I would put the label on it to be safe. Why open yourself up to being questioned.


Label? It has to be large enough to read from the ground..Right? Good question, I'd like to know too. Seems kind silly to put a sign on an occupied stand, but there are stranger laws.:tdo12:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

A tree stand / raised platform (climber) are one in the same under the law. Must have your name/address on them to use on state land..

From the law, 
2.8 
(4) Use or occupy a scaffold or raised platform without having first etched, engraved, implanted, burned, printed, or painted on the scaffold or raised platform, the name and address of the user in legible English easily read from the ground.
--------------------
From the guide: 

If you hunt on public land, your tree stand must be portable and your name and address must be affixed in legible English that can be easily read from the ground. 

-----------
logic and law ????? If that were the case we would not need attorney's..:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sounds similar to the ice shanty. Our portable shanties that we remove on a daily basis, need no name or address but the one's that stay on the ice do.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I agree with walleye mike.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

One would reason that if it's being occupied, then it would have a talking label attached.  No need for paper, IMO.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Quadd4 said:


> One would reason that if it's being occupied, then it would have a talking label attached.  No need for paper, IMO.


When you are getting in and out of your climber,
it is that area when it is attached to the tree and you are still standing on the ground getting ready,not _in _your stand yet
you would have an unoccupied stand and if your on state land you would be in violation.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If you leave it put your name AND drivers license # on it.. 

Trappers are required to tag traps-with either name or DL #.

If a cop finds a tree satand with DL# on it could hepl getting it back. Engrave/stamp the number in it-several places.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

sullyxlh said:


> When you are getting in and out of your climber,
> it is that area when it is attached to the tree and you are still standing on the ground getting ready,not _in _your stand yet
> you would have an unoccupied stand and if your on state land you would be in violation.


Your really cutting some hairs here, you mean to tell me me if a CO see's you standing next to your climber, either about to enter or just exiting, that he/she would give you a hard time in the climbers marked? I think they have a lot more on their mind. While on the ground, show them your drivers and hunting license, and they''ll probably care less if you have a label on your climber.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Sounds similar to the ice shanty. Our portable shanties that we remove on a daily basis, need no name or address but the one's that stay on the ice do.


 Yeah but your tip ups have your info on them ......and those are out when you are out? I think i would send this one to the dnr question section on there website, I would think you do not need to BUT there could be that chance,
tjstebb


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> --------------------
> From the guide:
> 
> If you hunt on public land, your tree stand must be portable and your name and address must be affixed in legible English that can be easily read from the ground.


I don't see anything vague about that. A climber IS A TREE stand and tree stands must have the owners name affixed to them.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

since you are there to identify it,,,


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

answerguy8 said:


> I don't see anything vague about that. A climber IS A TREE stand and tree stands must have the owners name affixed to them.


 
A tree stand is a tree stand, put your name on it and get on with life.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

answerguy8 said:


> I don't see anything vague about that. A climber IS A TREE stand and tree stands must have the owners name affixed to them.


Thank You... 

I posted the law above and that would be the same law that the DNR would tell you... It is very clear in both the guide and the law that if used on state land, name/addess must be on the stand, no exceptions...

I do not see why that is hard for some to understand. 

Below is from Ask the DNR on this question.... Answer, yes must have name on stand....




http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/M...X4mcF9wcm9kX2x2bDI9fmFueX4mcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=


----------

